# Fake Grass in Enclosure?



## Wewt (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey guys!

For half of my enclosure I have mulch, but in the other half so far we have been using cardboard while we figured out what we wanted. We have been thinking of using fake grass. Does anyone else have experience with this? 

I'm a little worried my Sulcata will try to eat it. It will look like grass, but won't smell like grass. And I'm not sure if he will be able to pull the grass up from its rubber backing. Even if he did manage to ingest a bit, I'm not sure it would be very damaging- plastic should just pass right through. Might be toxic, though. :/ 

Anyways, opinions? 

Thanks, guys!

http://www.homedepot.com/s/astro+turf?NCNI-5


----------



## Millerlite (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sure your tortoise will try, and once he finds out it's not real then I see no problem, tortoises are fairly smart in there own logical way. They can tell a real flower and a fake, and real grass and fake. 

Kyle


----------



## Darwin_T (Nov 14, 2013)

Wewt said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> For half of my enclosure I have mulch, but in the other half so far we have been using cardboard while we figured out what we wanted. We have been thinking of using fake grass. Does anyone else have experience with this?
> 
> ...



one thing that i would be minfful of is that most tortoises like to burrow and it might not be ablr to in this fake grass. so, keep that in mind. as for him eating it, he will most likely nibble at it but im not sure if its poisonous. maybe if you look at the deatails of the product it might say somethings. 

hope this helps!


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2013)

My first thought was, man that would be hard to clean.


----------



## Wewt (Nov 14, 2013)

Maverick said:


> My first thought was, man that would be hard to clean.




Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. Right now the cardboard is handy. We steal the cardboard from fast-food bins and then just throw out the yucky stuff when the time comes. We were thinking that we can just take out the fake grass and spray it out really well. I suppose we shall see!

K, I will go get the fake grass and report. Thanks guys!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 15, 2013)

Wewt said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > My first thought was, man that would be hard to clean.
> ...



I use Astroturf (essentially the same thing), over layers of newspapers, on the floors of my pythons' enclosures...once a week or so, I rotate each of the cages' floor coverings, then hose' the soiled one down and put it on the clothesline to dry in the sun, while the alternate one is in use that week.

The only problem I can see would be if the tortoise ate enough to cause a blockage...


----------

